# Passwort-Feld mit JS-Prompt?



## derKilian (13. April 2006)

Dass ich mit window.prompt ein Eingabefeld bekomme, habe ich jetzt schon rausgefunden. Aberwie bekomme ich ein Passwort-Feld, also dass die Eingabe als Sternchen dargestellt wird?

Dankend,
Der Kilian.


----------



## con-f-use (13. April 2006)

Dafür gibt es keine Mehtode in Javascript. Diese Art von "Fenstern" beschränkt sich auf window.prompt() und window.alert() mehr gibt es nicht in Javascript und sie unterstützen keine entsprechenden Parameter. 

Was du machen könntest ist allerdings dir ein PopUp oder einen Layer zu schreiben (ganz normal mit HTML), das/den du dann im richtigen Moment über style.display einblendest. Dafür gibt es ja Events und die display-Eigentschaft.

Es ist allgemein unsinnig Passwörter mit Javascript auzuwerten, php oder andere serverseitige Sprachen sind da deutlich besser. Siehe dazu den Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/210515-hilfe-zu-passwortabfrage-mit-javascript.html


----------



## Paspirgilis (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja   nicht ganz richtig.
Denn bei eine Ajax Anfrage könnte man das password zur sicherheit mit schicken.


----------

